# Hello, i'm your new mod!



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies!










Just to let you know I'll be looking after you for awhile so just wanted to say a big hello! 

If you need anything or need to be pointed in the right direction please let me know!!

I hope to get to know many of you soon

Lots of hugs

Bunny xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Bunny-kins   and Welcome to NI Girls thread, been a bit quiet on here lately, I'm sure the others will be along to say Hi soon


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Bunny-kins and welcome to the nuthouse


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes guys!


----------

